# MoMs (Mothers of Many) Late Winter Thread



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Since things seem a little jumbled. 

Come on in & introduce yourself!!


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I only have four but it's "many" to us and everyone else we know







. Plus there's always great ideas on these threads. Right now my youngest one is sick. So now it's just waiting for everyone else to fall apart. So, I've spent today, while dh is home, getting ready for a week where I can let things go in case I need to care for more sick kiddos.


----------



## Endofjune (Nov 9, 2007)

Same here! Just four. And seriously contemplating to have no more. Not that I wouldn't like another baby. But being able to give each one enough attention is already quite tough sometimes. DS#1 is quite boisterous and asking a lot of attention. I don't seem to be able to give him enough and to tend to the others at the same time.

And when DH got up at six again this morning. Not because he wanted to, but because he always takes morning duty with the kids. I felt guilty for wanting so many and leaving the early hours to him. It's quite tiering sometimes, isn't it? I mean, I love it and I am fine, but also because DH does so much. If he wouldn't be able to anymore, or gets too old to handle the wee ones, or if sleep deprivation burns him out. That would really make things too hard.

Then again, I know, as do you now, that I have a tendency to worry a bit too much ;-).

So four it will be.

Right.

I just can't stand the idea that DS#4 will be our last ;-)

So, MoM, will there ever be a time when I won't long for that next tiny baby....? What's your experience?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Popping in to introduce myself. I am pg with #4 and for DH's sake, this will be our last. I think I will be at peace with it as well. I am spending this pg thinking it is my last time, and honestly that is a little exciting to think that. Anyway, we've got DD1 8, DD2 4, and DS 1. I am nervous about the whole 4th child, and how that will work in our family. All of the children have some special needs. Two require weekly or daily therapies, another is always, always ill due to her health issues. We manage now but barely. I should say I manage, DH works a lot. I work very part time and most of the time can rearrange my schedule if need be.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I didn't want more after #4. I spent that pregnancy thinking it was my last. But then was surprised by #5, and now I want a #6.  I think I've said all this recently.....maybe on the other thread. Dh would be happy to keep having babies, but I really think 6 is my limit. (Ask me again after I actually have a sixth.)

Now with 5, (oldest will be 10 this year, youngest will be 1 on Feb 7th) is the first time I've felt like I'm having a difficult time staying on top of all the housework. Most days it feels like by the time I get done vacuuming the house, I need to start again.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I also have 4, and I think I might be done. DH made a comment about being done "for now" and "maybe in 5 years" the other day. In 5 years, I will be 38 and our youngest will be 5. DH will be past 50. We're in a seriously stressful time right now, and I had some sort of major PP something this time that I have NEVER had before. (My midwife gave me some Standard Process adrenal support something that has worked WONDERS) But I NEVER want to feel that again, it was scary.

Also, DS #3, the youngest, was born with low imperforate anus, had his first surgery--to give him his colostomy--at age 3 days, and will have 2 more surgeries within the next about 15 months. The next one will repair his bottom, the last will reverse the colostomy. From what I understand currently, this will all be behind us by the time he is 18 months old, and the lasting effect may be that he poops in a toilet later than other kids. (they could not do everything at birth because a small part of his colon is narrower than it should be, they could not stretch the 'normal' part to connect it to his bottom without risking complications that could affect him long-term. This will be possible and safe when he reaches 20 pounds)


----------



## MyFullHouse (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Endofjune*
> 
> So, MoM, will there ever be a time when I won't long for that next tiny baby....? What's your experience?


My #5 is 5 weeks old. As much as I'm in love with him, this is the very first time I haven't felt a single twinge of longing for another infant.

But I do have to admit, I only feel done with *infants* (and most definitely pregnancy), not necessarily with child rearing as a whole. If we find ourselves with a larger house, I'm pretty sure I'd attempt to jump into the adoption process as soon as I could!


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

I posted my answer on the last thread but will repeat here. I'm preg with #4 and I'm 99.9% sure we're done. Our oldest, ds1, will be 4.5 when this baby is born. Age is a consideration for us, too. While I know there are many people who do it longer, DH will be 40 when this babe comes and he did the math to figure out how old he'll be when this babe is a teenager. I think he hit his upper limit  I'm done with the baby stage and with being pregnant. My dd (14 mo) is walking well enough now that I consider her a toddler and I'm breathing a sigh of relief that she's more able to play with the big boys now. I'm planning to get a Mirena IUD after this babe and I really hope it works for us.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Endofjune*
> 
> So, MoM, will there ever be a time when I won't long for that next tiny baby....? What's your experience?


I kind of fell into the MoM category by accident. I had always wanted three children. After we had two dh could have been done. I had this feeling that I couldn't shake. I really, really wanted to have just one more. I knew I would feel complete after that. We talked back and forth for many months before we came to an agreement. Of course, I then became pregnant with twins so our well thought out plan was pretty much shot







. Now we are in a crazy but generally happy place. And I feel completely done. I know there is no way we would choose to have any more. And hopefully we have taken care of any unplanned pregnancies







. I do however, feel quite nostalgic that I will no longer be pregnant (even though I was always so sick) or that I will never give birth again. My twins just recently weaned too so that's another part of my life that is over. It's just a sad, happy, content feeling that it's done and I'm moving on to the next stage.


----------



## KBG8 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I do not have a lot of time now but I wanted to join the thread and can't wait to read everything!

I have 4 DS! 3 have bdays coming up in the next 3 months.. they will be 13,11,7 & 4.5!

We are thinking about another.... all of the kids would like a sister 

Will be back later to chat!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Subbing. Expecting #7 any day now!


----------



## droolgoddess (Jan 19, 2011)

hi everyone! homeschooling/unschooling mama to 5 (ages 11, 8, 5, 3, and 1) and also raising my niece(3) and nephew(2). would love to chat with other busy mamas!


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

Subbing....... Hello everyone! I am NAK, so short and sweet posts these days.

I am not a no or a yes about having anymore, youngest is just a month old. Dh, who is turning 41 this year is already talking about the next baby 

We have five with us and one little angel.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

I guess I'm a MoM but it doesn't feel like many, lol. I guess if I hadmore than 10 dc it would feel like many to me  Currently we have 5 dc dd who will be 12 this Friday  ds#1 is 10, ds#2 is 6, ds#3 is 3 and ds#4 is23m. I felt "done" after #5 but lately have been having thoughts about #6, probably because there is about a 1 1/yr-2yr diff between each dc (had a loss between ds#2 and ds#3) and since the littlest is going to be turning 2 next month I think my uterus is wondering why isn't there a baby in there, lol. idk... I am happy with my 5 though can't say as I feel "complete" though even if I had 15 dc I don't know if I'ld ever have that "complete" feeling. We do joke trying one last time for another girl but knowing us it would be triplet boys


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I've got 4 boys and 1 girl too. My girl throws me for a loop! Another boy would be just fine by me!


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rajahkat*
> 
> I've got 4 boys and 1 girl too. My girl throws me for a loop! Another boy would be just fine by me!


lol... I'm from a family of 4 girls so boys were a whole new experience for me!


----------



## SandyBeachBums (Nov 14, 2002)

We are expecting number 5 next month.

I want more kids, but I don't know if our marriage can handle it. My husband is happy with the kids, but he is really struggling with finding a job. The last month has been really stressful for us.


----------



## Endofjune (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh my, I am already reconsidering that fifth







. So for the MoM's of five or more: was it a big difference, a big change, from four to five? And what, if not for religious reasons, were your reasons to keep on wanting more? For me, I am starting to wonder if it might be something hormonal. I guess I am just a little closer to the pre historic earth woman than most of the other women







.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Going from 4 to 5 for me, it's the first time that I felt like I couldn't keep on top of all the household chores. Now, I'm sure it's a combination of things, not just increasing family size, and I've just not found the perfect balance or I'm too uptight to just let some things slide. I can't say that 5 feels outrageously larger than 4 though......

Our family size is not a religious choice for us per se. I guess you could say it is spiritual, especially for my husband who says that he feels if the universe blesses us with them so easily, then there must be a reason. His view is the children are a natural result of our love and should be respected as that. He is happy to just go with the flow and when the babies come they come. It is comforting to me that he feels that way, though I tend to waffle a lot. Sometimes I want more, sometimes I don't.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rajahkat*
> 
> I've got 4 boys and 1 girl too. My girl throws me for a loop! Another boy would be just fine by me!


 This is what my MIL says all the time. She has 7 boys and number 8 is a girl. She still says she would want more if she knew they would be boys!

Introducing myself, I am pregnant with number 5! Three boys and a girl so far. Happy to get to know all of you!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey everyone!

Was thinking about Pixie expecting...must be here by now. Haven't checked in in a while.

My 5 are keeping me on my toes!! Now when I think back to having 3...what a piece of cake that was! I think the housework is definitely more, but also the child-rearing is harder as they get older. My 12 year old is a handful! And there's a lot of school events and afterschool activities for the older two. Tthough I always said that they could just choose one activity at a time, now my oldest son takes ballet and plays Little League, and my daughter takes hip hop, ballet and piano. And now that my baby is 6 months, I've started back into my fun stuff too- I'm taking ballet twice a week and am doing some fun choral workshops. Our weekend days just fill up so quickly! Even the coming summer is already mapped out with everyone's trips and such. I just booked tickets for my 7 yr old son and I (and baby) to go to Kauai for 9 days in August. It's so far away, but I'm so looking forward to it!!! It will be a nice break from home.

blablabla...hope you are all doing well!


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi there! We currently have three, and are exploring the idea of more. Having been raised in a very 'two children is what you have, and then you are done!' sort of family, I am more worried about family response than I am anything else. DH and I have been discussing our family, and agree that we really love the dynamics of a larger family.

For now, I'm just lurking and contemplating. It's a shift to feel like we 'only' have three though!


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

My 2 year old is making me work! He has really entered the "I can do it myself " phase and it mostly goes ok, but there are times, like waiting patiently while he stuffs his own disper that makes me want to hurry things along! I know it will pass, and it is really cute to watch him concentrate so hard on these tasks.

I also noticed last night, one of my kids (I'm assuming said 2 year old) painted splotches in the kid's bathroom in brown paint. Most of it was on the counters and I was able to chip it off, but there is one big spot on the side of the toilet...the side that you see right as you walk in the bathroom. A big brown smooch right there. For all potential guests to see.














I'm sure I'll be able to get it off in time, but sheesh I feel like I need to put up a sign in there, "Paint! Not Poop!"


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi everyone  Mama of 6 here. Very glad to find this thread. I dont know many people with large families! We constantly get rude comments like do we know where they come from and are they all ours. Drives me nuts! People hear we may want more and you would think we were planning some sort of robbery or something. Ugh! We have also decided to start homeschooling in the next few months. Does anyone home school their large family? We are going to soccer in the spring and the kids want to do girl scouts/boy scouts. Ahhhh more to keep me busy lol. Thankfully my husband will be home more this year then he was last year!


----------



## kimmom (Sep 7, 2006)

We have 6 kiddos too, one is my stepdaughter who is rarely here so mostly we have 5.. We get comments EVERYWHERE we go as well, drives me nuts! I am always thinking of a witty comeback 

We are building a cob home and living in a small space so I am not the best to ask about the jump from 4 to 5, this year has been crazy busy for us thats for sure!


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

Kimmom, my oldest is my SDD also  We have primary physical though so she is here more then not. It was a rough transition since we won cusotdy the same year we had our baby lol. I went from 4 to 6 in one year! One of my fav response to those rude comments of are they all yours is NOPE! Robbed a day care! or Nope! People just keep handing them to me!

Ok dumb question on my part but what is a cob home?


----------



## kimmom (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mommyofalmost6*
> 
> Kimmom, my oldest is my SDD also  We have primary physical though so she is here more then not. It was a rough transition since we won cusotdy the same year we had our baby lol. I went from 4 to 6 in one year! One of my fav response to those rude comments of are they all yours is NOPE! Robbed a day care! or Nope! People just keep handing them to me!
> 
> Ok dumb question on my part but what is a cob home?


Cob is a natural building material.. straw, clay and sand mixed together 

Here's a link to our website

www.canadianfamilyrobinson.com


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I have a question for everyone. What do you do for "vacations"? We don't normally take big vacations, usually just long weekends here and there. We go to the cottage nearby and this year we might try camping again with the twins turning 3 this spring. Sometimes I wish we were able to take a bigger vacation and go somewhere different but the airfare for 6 people would be unreasonable for us at this time. We have friends going to Disneyworld this summer but not sure that's for us. I'm just wondering if anyone else feels kind of limited in what they can do or where they can go and if someone has any ideas I haven't thought of yet







.


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

All of our vacations are to visit family. Luckily they live in nice places to visit! One we can drive to, but we are planning a trip to Europe next year to see my brother in law and I'm already cringing at the final bill for the plane fare - it'll be like $8000. Yikes!

We sometimes rent a place on the beach - but it's not really a vacation for the adults since we still have to cook and clean. One of my friends says: it's not a vacation, it's a change of scenery.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We are limited about vacations because airfare is so expensive in my area and not much is an easy drive, it would days in the car. Tickets for 5 just to FL (beach vacation) already set us back 3K, 6 will be more interesting!


----------



## beenmum (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm popping in late, sorry.

We have 4 kids (16, 11, 10 and 6.5) and we wanted to add in another one for a few years. Just hasnt happened yet.

No religious reasoning, I just love big families and I truely enjoy each of my children. I homeschool my oldest girl who is autistic. I love being a SAHM.

We dont go on vacations. However we make any out of town medical appointments (which we have alot of) an adventure.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

My hubby travels for work and so tends to rack up frequent flyer miles. That helps a lot for vacations! He really wants to take everyone to Colonial Williamsburg this Summer. I'm only lukewarm on the idea as he picked our vacation last year. But anyway...... we do tend to travel quite a bit with the kids, almost always rent a house somewhere for a week or two. Much more reasonable in price and space/freedom than a hotel. I tend to like open country/oceanside/hiking in the woods unstructured vacays with the kids.


----------



## SandyBeachBums (Nov 14, 2002)

We love to go camping, but we always have. We usually go to a state park with a beach. Our kids really like one that is an old Army Fort with bunkers, a beach, trails and nice play area.


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

Our family vacations get paid for out of our tax return. We are doing Disney World this year. We stay at an All Star resort which is the value resorts. That way we can get the dining plan which helps save on food. We drive down but since we live in VA its not to bad of a drive. We want to do great wolf lodge for a weekend this year at some point also. We live near the Beach so that is nice we dont really have to go on vacation to enjoy that. I have found that most states have some sort of awesome thing to do for vacation. Most the time it doesnt cost to horribly. I do know that we cant do anythign that requires flying as the cost is just way to much for 8 of us. There for we mainly drive. Our kids are good in the car though so its ok. We want to go to CA and visit family soemtime but i have figured that one out yet!


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts re:vacation. We live in Ontario, Canada and last night got the idea to drive to Prince Edward Island and rent a cottage for the week. A beach, biking trails, day trips to explore, etc... in our own place for meals sounds divine. Not sure of the cost but maybe we can save up for next summer. This years tax return has already been spent on a new washer and dryer







.


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

lol Yea the washer and yer wreour last years return! dang things are so expensive but I had to have a large capasity one or there is no way I would get laundry done.


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey mamas! I'm Samantha, new to THIS thread! I *only* have 3 children (under 4) and for me it feels like I have 2500 kids running around! I had my latest baby in Nov. he's almost 4mo old, a 2 yr old, and a 4yr old. I feel like I'm really struggling! The baby is a normal nursing round' the clock baby, my 2yr old is a typical super *fun* sure we'll call it that--- 2yr old, and my 4 yr old is bored. Super bored at home as I'm dealing with the baby and the 2yr old. It's been a super cold and snowy winer in northern MN and I'm just feeling bleah! We plan (or not plan as we are QF) to have more children and I'm just struggling at the thought of more kids in my future. I feel bad for my 4 yr old who should be doing more but can't because his mama can't get out of the door with all ids bundled and diaper bag packed to get there on time.

Please please tell me this gets better!!!

~Samantha


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Is this the latest thread? Did I find you?


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
> 
> Is this the latest thread? Did I find you?


Yay! Think you did.

Well, I'm totally on babymoon, so maybe I shouldn't be so sure, hah.

My Popcorn has indeed popped, he's 6 weeks old now! I can hardly believe it.

And I'm finally done with writing the whole birth story and posting it on my blog with pictures.

It's very long, but hey, it's my story. And it's such a wonderful story about a totally fantastic and amazing natural vbac. Dream birth!

The pictures are at the end of the story, and it also says a little about how we're doing, how Popcorn is and how big he is down by the pics.

Here's the link to the story, and the password is vbac.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Pixie, your story is wonderful! And his chunky cheeks now...my goodness! He is gorgeous. Congrats!

Just dropping in to say number 8 is cooking.  I am sick most every day(which makes me feel good that something is happening lol...it is hard waiting in the beginning), and trying to plug in as much schoolwork with the kids while we can. It is also spring prep time. New chicks, getting ready for piglets, planting...loads of work. I will try to peek back in more frequently though!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Well, I use to be one of those members who felt barely like a MoM with only four but....number five is on his or her way! My oldest is now 19, then we have 7, 6 and 3. I'm due in november. Along the way we have had various cousins and nephews live with us, I'm not use to having less than five kids running around. Our 12 year old cousin who was here for a year just moved back to be with her parents and I guess I had to fill in the space, lol!! Anyway, we homeschool, my dh is the stay at home parent and I work, thankfully a very flexible schedule with work at home time. My father in law also lives with us and we have a small farm. Last saturday, one of our goats had twins, then sunday another had triplets then monday one we didn't even realize was pregnant had twins and on tuesday I found out I was pregnant. A sign? Lol!!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Pixie! Adorable! And Congratulations Wendy & Anglyn, wonderful news!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you, guys!

And congrats to @wendy and @anglyn!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I was JUST ABOUT to post to ask if anyone else had this issue! I also had 3 under 4--well, the oldest was 4 years, 29 days lol when his baby brother was born 2 years ago.

Just NOW with my FOURTH baby being 3 months old and DH being home laid off work do I FINALLY feel like I have a *real* handle on having all these kids....I feel like I've spent 2 years in some sort of overwhelmed, anxiety-ridden, horrible place as a mom. NOW....FINALLY...yeah there's times I feel overwhelmed, but it's not like every minute of my life. I actually feel like it's crazy but I'm back in control of it. Where from the time my 2 year old was born pretty much up until now i felt like it was mostly just crazy.

Ages 6, 4, 2 years 4 months, and baby will be 4 months in 8 days!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waldorfknitmama*
> 
> Hey mamas! I'm Samantha, new to THIS thread! I *only* have 3 children (under 4) and for me it feels like I have 2500 kids running around! I had my latest baby in Nov. he's almost 4mo old, a 2 yr old, and a 4yr old. I feel like I'm really struggling! The baby is a normal nursing round' the clock baby, my 2yr old is a typical super *fun* sure we'll call it that--- 2yr old, and my 4 yr old is bored. Super bored at home as I'm dealing with the baby and the 2yr old. It's been a super cold and snowy winer in northern MN and I'm just feeling bleah! We plan (or not plan as we are QF) to have more children and I'm just struggling at the thought of more kids in my future. I feel bad for my 4 yr old who should be doing more but can't because his mama can't get out of the door with all ids bundled and diaper bag packed to get there on time.
> 
> ...


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

congrats to Wendy and Anglyn! Pixie---cute baby 

Zayd is almost 4 months now....next week! would never know what he went through that first week or that there's anything different about him. He's just adorable and sweet and he laughs. 

6 yo DS loves kindergarten, 4 year old DD needs some friends, 2 year old DS is now really into trying to play with the big kids.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Poking my head in... I'm feeling like I need some large family support lately.  I'm a homeschooling sahm of 5, ages 11, 9, 6, 3, and 1. Four boys, with a girl in the middle. We're not sure if we're done. I was kind of feeling done after our youngest was born, partly because I had such a difficult time meeting the other kids' needs while pg and in the noob stage, and partly because I had some health problems (nothing terrible, but they've become worse with each pregnancy) but now I'm not so sure. My dh would be happy to have a few more, but he would be happy to be done if I feel like I'm done. So, it's up to me. I hate making decisions. 

wendybird, your spring prep sounds great! I've always figured we couldn't really start any bigger garden/livestock projects until we were done having babies. Did you know how to do any of this stuff before you started having kids? I feel like it wouldn't seem so impossible to, say, start in on a flock of laying hens or having a more serious garden or canning if I didn't have to learn it all from scratch.


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

O.K. I need this thread now.We are expecting #6 earthside in May/June,this is our 9th pregnancy,one blighted ovum and two baby angels.We have two boys,11 and 4, and 3 girls 9,7,and 2,then this one.Here's the thing.We live in Utah, known for its big families, and #6 is blowing peoples minds!!!! It throws them right into a state of fantasy!Saying things like, oh, we wanted more,or I wish we had more.....Like they just heard we got a unicorn and they've always dreamed of one too! Odd. The other thing is,darned car-makers just don't consider big families,especially with booster seats and carseats required!!!!! okay.I've just been dying to vent those things to people who'd "get "it. Thanks.

Anyway, I'm freshly 32,with 6 kids and we unschool and mess up the house and play and get in and out of funks.We are celebrating our 12 yr. wedding anniversary on Easter this year-cool!And then having a baby.Here's another thing for this forum-I'm SO not inspired/motivated to get ready for this birth.(we have em all at home). I just feel so normal about it,sure, another birth,another few years of nursing and then I'll be here again.....What the heck is my problem?! It's THIS baby's only birth! That's pretty darn special and exititng! Clean the house!Get the kids exited, knit some booties or some-darn-thing!Sheesh! Get with the program here! I just can't bring myself to DO it.I can fantsize in a napping stupor,I can write it out, I can plan and map and all that, I just have a hard time with the REALITY of MAKING it happen. Is this a normal lots of kids thing?I really need to get over it.Anyway, I've been up since 3am with insomni,AKA the baby making time for just us,and the household is starting to wake, and I have a trashed house in which I am hosting scrabble in a few hours, so I need to eat and clean and so on...BUT I'll be thinking of this forum and soaking in the love,light and support of people who are not thrown into a stupor of fantasy about the reality of my life.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm baaaaaack!









How is everyone? Long time no see! This thread is not nearly as hoping as it was. Where the heck is Annette?

KRS- I feel ya on just about everything you said. We're even Mormon- also known for big families- and when we had number THREE we were getting comments at church. When we had numbers 4 and 5 (twins) we got "you need your own TV show!"







PUH-lease! We recently went to the mall because I needed to pick up a cheap maxi dress from Forever21 and we got so many stares and comments. My husband whispered to me "we're like a novelty to them". Ayup.

Wendy~ CONGRATS!!! Number 8! Can I admit to be jealous here?

Pixie~ CONGRATS as well!!! Simply adorable!

Brisen~ hey you! It's been forever.

As for us- the twins are 20 months (I think. I'll do the math later). My house is usually a mess, my kitchen is always a disaster, I'm actually typing this hiding out in the laundry room laying on a pile of clothes. The girls are figuring out they out number me, but we also have a lot of laughs and lots of artwork (even on the walls







) and just lots of fun. But I'm also super overwhelmed and tired. Le sigh.

I got the tubal when I had the twins and don't regret it (my pregnancies are hell on earth) but I would have liked to have more. I can't really talk about that with most people but I feel safe saying it here. Phew!


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

If I didnt know better I would swear my husband was deployed or on work ups or something....

Last Monday the 21st we got to have dinner with Miss America. Awesome time! She was so sweet and down to earth. Great young lady..... Monday night my oldest puked twice. My youngest puked once....

tuesday the baby (22months) started with diarreah and still puking....

Wed she got a mild fever and was still yucky

Thursday I had her in the drs office as I was worried about dehydration. They dismiss me and spend less then 5min with us......

Friday after puking 4 times in an hour I take 3 kids to the ER... baby gets two bags of IV fluids, a good dose of Zoferan and some glucose for her very low blood sugar...

Sat my dryer decided to just stop working

Sunday my dishwasher decided its gonna start acting up...

Monday the 6 year old has an upset stomach and slight fever...

By Tuesday husband says he is not feelign well at all....

Wed they come to fix the dryer and have to order the part. Wont have it till next week. When the guy moved the washer he broked the spicit that the cold water hose is attached to which at 10pm last night had me finding my kitchen full of water coming out of the wall behind the stove. This is after I go to open the window on the scren door and the glass falls in to my arms.....

*sigh*

Gremlins gremlins go away........

Sorry had to vent to people who understand lol


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Is there a more recent thread than this or has everyone else been taking a break too??

I've been very introverted since having Devon, which is really unusual for me, and I'm feeling ready to step out a little...

WHERE ARE YOU GUYS???


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm curious too! Where is everyone.

I'm up to 6 kids now and was looking for some meal inspiration.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

I stayed away for awhile, dealing with pregnancy loss. But I am all chipper and okay now, so here I am







.

We are thinking of/preparing to move back to MI. I am crazy excited about the idea. We would reduce our house size by half, but will be in the city so we won't need half of our country things(muck boots, tools, all the crud that is necessary to make things run semi smoothly out here!) would still garden and have hens and be that crazy natural lady lol...just with neighbors we could see.

Meals...such a fun challenge,right? I love food. Three of the boys are at camp this week and I keep overcooking. I think I have forgotten how to cook for less than an army.  We do cabbage and noodles a lot(it is always the birthday child's first request). Or home made pizza. Super easy to triple a batch and just use whatever toppings one likes. I usually keep it simple and do cheese and spinach, but we have made all kinds.Or you can make the dough and slice it into cheesesticks to dunk. Rice with meat and gravy and a tablespoon of sour cream is easy and cheap and a comfort food. Or mashed potatoes as the main course, covered in cheese and some kind of meat(shredded chicken? ground meat, or steak strips?bacon? it all works.) Salad and bread, or soup. Chili. Lol...we have a boring menu I think, but it all cooks fast, and my grocery budget is good, and we eat healthily. We also eat tons of fruit. Every meal is accompanied by fruit.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi everyone - I've gotten about halfway through reading these posts but I'm running out of time and have to post something....

I'm new to this tribe...just had my 4th babe who is almost 10 weeks old. I have 2 girls and 2 boys, ages 7,5,2, and 10 weeks. I have always wanted a large family and I love my kiddies so much, however I am finding myself unable to cope lately with such business. It's just nonstop from morning till night. I am just about keeping things moving and everyone fed and bathed but I feel like I'm crumbling. It's too much. I am so upset, I feel like a failure as a wife and mother, I can't give enough attention to the older kids and I just feel like a slave.

My dh helps a lot but he has a chronic illness/is disabled and cannot always do as much as he would like to. Since I stopped going to church last year I lost all but 1 friend who lives locally. She has helped but she actually lives about 45 minutes away. I have NO support. I dread getting up in the morning...it's just going to be another day of slavery.

I'm glad this tribe exists....does anyone else ever feel like this? What am I going to do???? My dh and I want to have another baby someday but I just don't know if I can handle it. I can't handle 4.

Thanks for listening


----------

